# I've had the weirdest buying experience today!!!



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

Feels like I'm in the Twilight Zone or getting punk'd by ashton kutcher.
So I've been looking for some Lwandas, Z-rock, and a few other hap/peacock for my 75G tank. It started out as this guy, which I won't use his real name but let's call him "AJ", hit me up on MFK cuz he wants to get rid of his hap/peacocks for $200 package deal. He sent me some pics which looked okay but I felt it's not worth it considered the price, fish, and 1 and half hr drive. I replied saying no but he sent me 2 PMs trying to push the sale.
Then a few days later, I saw an ad on CL posted by another guy (let's call this guy "Brian") and he's selling all kind of fish I've been wanting. He sent me some pics and they were the EXACT same pics that "AJ" had sent me. Mind you I text both of them and their # are different. This "Brian" lives near "AJ" but closer to me (about 1hr 15min) so I thought I'd make a trip down there.
The day comes when I'm supposed to drive down n pick up some fish. While waiting for my GF to get ready, I checked out CL in "Brian's" area and found a few cichlid ads. I was stunned to see another guy, with a different phone #, was selling some cichlids but used the same pics that "AJ" and "Brian" had sent me. At this point I'm thinking maybe it's 1 guy using 3 different email handles, phone #, and names to sell his fish. So I grabbed my GF's phone n contact the third guy and we were going back n forth about what's for sale.
GF's ready so we headed out for a little drive to "Brian". He beat around the bush about where he lives until I expressed frustration. Then, he gave me some address which Google and Garmin GPS couldn't even find. Guy # 1, guy # 2, and guy # 3 all live about 15 min away one another. All use the same pics, but different phone numbers, names, and email handles. Too many red flags so I'm getting cold feet. What if I drive for an hour and this guy tells me to drive an additional 15 min to get to where he's at.
So I just texted "Brian" asking him if they're all the same person. It took him awhile to reply "Just drive down and I'll clear things up for you". WHAT??? Drive an hour to hear a simple explanation? I aborted the plan and headed home. An hour later, "Brian" left a message saying "they're all partners who share the same farm." I'm thinking fair enough but why took forever to say that? 
He kept calling and calling but I didn't pick up. Two minutes after he last called, the 3rd guy called my cell phone ****I contacted this guy using my GF's phone so there's no way he knows my contact**** So I assume "Brian" is the 3rd guy. Who knows if "AJ" = "Brian"?
This whole situation could have been avoided if the seller wasn't doing anything funny. I've seen this kinda ways of buying and selling things on CL and it annoys the **** out of me. Anyways, I know it's quite a read. Not sure if it's worth it but please share your thoughts or your own CL stories.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Sketch City. I would have been leary of that situation also!


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

theres too many forum regulars and reputable websites to resort to buying fish from craigslist.... i dont even post fish on craigslist and i have tons of stuff breeding.. most of the people selling fish or buying fish on cl are noobers and more hastle than its worth even if they are legit..


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Definitely a ton of red flags. I would carefully avoid anything like that. While it is--of course--super rare, there are people who use Craigslist to commit crimes like carjacking, etc. The fact he was so insistent that you go meet him makes me think they were up to something really shady and not fish related. In your position, I'd actually be tempted to contact the police and just let them know what you experienced, in case these people have already committed some sort of crime. Very, very shady and I'm extremely glad that you chose not to drive where they wanted you to drive.


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

Storiwyr said:


> Definitely a ton of red flags. I would carefully avoid anything like that. While it is--of course--super rare, there are people who use Craigslist to commit crimes like carjacking, etc. The fact he was so insistent that you go meet him makes me think they were up to something really shady and not fish related. In your position, I'd actually be tempted to contact the police and just let them know what you experienced, in case these people have already committed some sort of crime. Very, very shady and I'm extremely glad that you chose not to drive where they wanted you to drive.


I've dealt with some horrible people on CL. I know this "Brian" guy got friends that go on here. MAYBE he's got an account too but I'm not putting him on blast. I thought if I buy cichlids from a fellow member, it'd be a pleasant experience.. but I guess I was wrong.



m1ke715m said:


> theres too many forum regulars and reputable websites to resort to buying fish from craigslist.... i dont even post fish on craigslist and i have tons of stuff breeding.. most of the people selling fish or buying fish on cl are noobers and more hastle than its worth even if they are legit..


One man's reputable online breeder is another man's local breeder. I thought I'd give this a try because of the Lwanda deal.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I have had mixed reviews with CL in my area. Some really strange things happening as well. I have had many people tell me they want something and are very adamant about it only for them to never follow up. I have sold one thing and that is it. The rest are all people that say they want something then never hear again. Really weird. I know when I find something I want...I call...say I want....get address....show up promptly and pick it up. Just get a weird vibe from some people on CL.


----------



## mpowers (Apr 8, 2011)

m1ke715m said:


> theres too many forum regulars and reputable websites to resort to buying fish from craigslist.... i dont even post fish on craigslist and i have tons of stuff breeding.. most of the people selling fish or buying fish on cl are noobers and more hastle than its worth even if they are legit..


I sell a good bit on c-list, met some great people as well and even discovered an aquarium club that is out of my city but close enough to attend once and a while. Don't get me wrong, they are plenty of idiots on c-list too. As with anything, if something smells fishy..... I have sold cars, motorcycles, furniture and even bought large ticket items from c-list, I think it come down to how confident you feel working with strangers.

I also sell to the local fish stores. Between the two it has supported my hobby and even paid for a few bags of dog food, lol.

To the OP, lots of red flags and smart not to go.


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

Everytime I try to sell my fish on CL, people want to come over to my house. OR they want me to come over and see their fish tank... As a female, that's probably the most red-flag raising thing I want to hear.

But what you described sounded so dodgy


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

id rather people come to my house.. better than bagging fish and meeting somewhere for people to not show up... no way to live life being scared of having people in your house.. but then again im a dude


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

m1ke715m said:


> id rather people come to my house.. better than bagging fish and meeting somewhere for people to not show up... no way to live life being scared of having people in your house.. but then again im a dude


HA!!! Was going to post the same thing almost to the word. I had a couple people over the last few days want me to bag my fish up and meet them. I told them to come to my house and they said they would the next day. I said before you head this way call and I will give you the address. Neither have called. Just very sketchy at times some of these people.


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

m1ke715m said:


> id rather people come to my house.. better than bagging fish and meeting somewhere for people to not show up... no way to live life being scared of having people in your house.. but then again im a dude


I have a 6 year old in my house, and my "fish room" is also my office, with 4 expensive computers... Too much to risk. Call me paranoid, but I don't trust people.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

ChoxRox said:


> m1ke715m said:
> 
> 
> > id rather people come to my house.. better than bagging fish and meeting somewhere for people to not show up... no way to live life being scared of having people in your house.. but then again im a dude
> ...


In your situation I would do the same thing.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

ChoxRox said:


> m1ke715m said:
> 
> 
> > id rather people come to my house.. better than bagging fish and meeting somewhere for people to not show up... no way to live life being scared of having people in your house.. but then again im a dude
> ...


ok.. you're paranoid..lol *** been training brazilian jiu jitsu for 7 years ill choke someone out quick im not scared of anyone let alone fish people... fish people 9 times out 10 are geeks anyways.. no offense to any fish geeks here :lol:


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

m1ke715m said:


> ChoxRox said:
> 
> 
> > m1ke715m said:
> ...


Yeah.. You've been trained lol. I'm a 110 lb 5'3'' female... You really think I could hold back anything if it wanted to hurt me? LOL. I couldn't even stop a Chihuahua


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

As a buyer I'd be less leary of going to someone's house than meeting them in a parking lot somewhere... As a seller I'd understand that as well and wouldn't mind if they met me at my house. Doesn't mean I have to let them have a good look around inside though - the transaction can take place in the garage for instance. Ok I'm a guy, but I think there are simple enough ways to reduce the anxiety factor to tolerable levels, even for girls. Time the deal for when you know other adults will be with you for instance, and let the buyer know that if they want the fish they need to show up specifically on day x between hour y and hour z (eg: because after that the fish are gone - you need to unload them at the lfs to make room in your tank, or some such story).

One thing I would stipulate as a seller is that the deal is as is - no guarantees on the fish. If the seller can't accept that then no deal. If they insist I'd explain (tactfully) that I have no way of being certain of ANY buyer's skill and experience in the husbandry of the type of fish I am selling, and of fish in general, and don't want to deal with cases of people banging on my door demanding their money back after they threw the fish into an unsuitable environment and they all died. You buy 'em if you like the look of them, knowing what to look for is your job and keeping 'em healthy is your responsibility.


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

I think the problem is that I am just so **** weak and it's so obvious. Also, my garage has the most expensive things in the house! =p But very good point. I was given some other good tips from other users as well, I'm just not 100% comfortable with it at this stage in my life.

I just don't see a downside with being to paranoid. Usually I have them meet me right outside my subdivision anyway (I live by a lot of shops). Also, I let people come to my house and look at fish after I've met with them in public. I've met a lot of good fish friends that way =)


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Iv sold 3 times on CL, each time they came to my house and all went well, but for sure a female has to be very careful, i wouldnt let my wife deal with anyone from CL alone.


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

I have dealt with a few fish people through different websites and most of them have their setup in the garage. I'm perfectly OK with this because 1) I don't like coming into other people's house. If their house is too nice, they're paranoid. If their house is dirty as ****, I get grossed out. 2)Before buying the fish, I wanna see them in the tank. This way I can see if the guy is a serious fish keepers or just wanna make a quick buck. On the other hand, meeting up with someone that has already bagged the fish is a gamble. And often time the fish is stressed because who knows how long they stay in the bags.



13razorbackfan said:


> I have had mixed reviews with CL in my area. Some really strange things happening as well. I have had many people tell me they want something and are very adamant about it only for them to never follow up. I have sold one thing and that is it. The rest are all people that say they want something then never hear again. Really weird. I know when I find something I want...I call...say I want....get address....show up promptly and pick it up. Just get a weird vibe from some people on CL.


CL isn't the exact problem here since the guy I was supposed to meet up goes on MFK and has people post in Trading post HERE for him.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

ChoxRox said:


> Yeah.. You've been trained lol. I'm a 110 lb 5'3'' female... You really think I could hold back anything if it wanted to hurt me? LOL. I couldn't even stop a Chihuahua


train brazilian jiu jitsu i know many small females that are monsters.. look at ronda rousey well shes 135 lbs but thats not the point.. 



Afishionado said:


> As a buyer I'd be less leary of going to someone's house than meeting them in a parking lot somewhere... As a seller I'd understand that as well and wouldn't mind if they met me at my house. Doesn't mean I have to let them have a good look around inside though - the transaction can take place in the garage for instance. Ok I'm a guy, but I think there are simple enough ways to reduce the anxiety factor to tolerable levels, even for girls. Time the deal for when you know other adults will be with you for instance, and let the buyer know that if they want the fish they need to show up specifically on day x between hour y and hour z (eg: because after that the fish are gone - you need to unload them at the lfs to make room in your tank, or some such story).
> 
> One thing I would stipulate as a seller is that the deal is as is - no guarantees on the fish. If the seller can't accept that then no deal. If they insist I'd explain (tactfully) that I have no way of being certain of ANY buyer's skill and experience in the husbandry of the type of fish I am selling, and of fish in general, and don't want to deal with cases of people banging on my door demanding their money back after they threw the fish into an unsuitable environment and they all died. You buy 'em if you like the look of them, knowing what to look for is your job and keeping 'em healthy is your responsibility.


this is exactly why i dont sell fish on craigslist or like selling fish to noobers... i like selling fish to experienced hobbyists that 1 know what the rare fish are and 2 know how to keep the fish alive.. craiglist is just more of a hastle than its worth to me.. theres plenty of fish forums out there.. i figure if someone is on a fish forum they have taken the time to try and learn about the hobby they are more likely to be less annoying.. and then theres still some annoying people on the forums that are noobers but still at least they are trying..i dont have any lfs around here that will even take fish for credit and im surely not giving them to them for free to a store.. theres auctions and forums and aquabid between those 3 i get rid of most of my fish and aquabid is a straight up last resort cuz unless you ship its kinda useless


----------

